

UK HN'ers LeedsHack is back - thehodge

LeedsHack is an overnight hackday in Leeds, its free and is the first weekend in August, http://www.leedshack.com, any questions post them here :)
======
thehodge
A Bit of event blurb --

LeedsHack: The largest UK hackday outside of London

LeedsHack is the only overnight hackday for the city of Leeds, the basic idea
is we stick 150 people in a room, give them food, water and wifi and see what
magical thing they create over the weekend.

Hackdays are a great way of unleashing creativity of teams and learning new
skills, the time limited nature of the event means that you tend to focus and
dive right in!

Companies are seeing the advantages of hackdays internally by scheduling them
regularly and letting development + design teams work on new ideas that
wouldn’t be possible within the usual development schedule.

------
davewasthere
<http://www.leedshack.com> (for the lazy) :-)

------
robgough
Went to this last year, and was great fun.

PROTIP: Bring a nerf gun :P

------
caiusdurling
Hells to the yeah!

